
Dividends and Buybacks Now Larger Than Total Earnings for the Entire S&P 500 - kimsk112
https://thesoundingline.com/dividends-and-buybacks-now-larger-than-total-reported-earnings-for-the-entire-sp-500/
======
nabla9
How much of the buybacks+dividends were companies returning extra cash they
have accumulated to the shareholders?

I mean, some companies like Apple are doing the right thing by doing buybacks.
Top 20 largest buybacks in Q4 2018 made 44.42% of the SP400 buybacks and they
seem to have good net financial position.

Only indebted companies taking loans for buybacks+dividends is troubling.

